# HDVR2 problem



## DCPDad (Jul 11, 2003)

VERY long time DTiVo user (3 machines) all working fine (that's why I have been absent from here for so long!), until a power outage . Now one of them will not boot up. I hooked the hard drive up to an external USB and it seems to spin alright. So I am _guessing _it might be the TiVo motherboard.

The question is:
can i buy an eBay HDVR2 and just pop my hard drive into it?

Any help is always appreciated!
Thx-
Dan


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes and no.

You can put the HDD in, but you will need to do a C&DE do marry the drive to a new system board. You could try a PSU swap first though.


----------



## DCPDad (Jul 11, 2003)

Awesome -- Thank *YOU *so much for your reply! I will give a PSU swap a try and see what happens.

Thanks much! :up:


----------



## Kaiyureboy (May 17, 2008)

can you kindly PM your MSN to me, thank you.
______________________________________________________________________________
wow gold wow gold wow gold wow gold wow power leveling


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

Have you tried another hard drive upgrade to be sure? I thought awhile back that I had a bad tivo and it turned out it was the image that I was using which I used on two separate drives so that I thought it was the tivo and quite a bit later I stumbled across that the image was bad not the tivo.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

DCPDad said:


> VERY long time DTiVo user (3 machines) all working fine (that's why I have been absent from here for so long!), until a power outage . Now one of them will not boot up. I hooked the hard drive up to an external USB and it seems to spin alright. So I am _guessing _it might be the TiVo motherboard.
> 
> The question is:
> can i buy an eBay HDVR2 and just pop my hard drive into it?
> ...


Just run 51killer then call d* extension 722


----------

